

Sworly is Pinterest for audiophiles - sacharya
http://sworly.com/

======
fido
This is pretty cool. What about a sidebar with a queue? I would love to load a
playlist or collection then get back to work.

------
Vadoff
So is there no search bar...?

------
kailashs
i think you have to login for that

